

Study casts doubt on anti-depressants - gruseom
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6fce3400-e3d5-11dc-8799-0000779fd2ac.html

======
kingnothing
The title of the article is misleading. SSRIs were the focus of this article,
and they're but one of many classes of anti-depressants.

------
ivankirigin
Auditing worked for me!

~~~
gruseom
I've never heard of auditing... unless you mean you were audited in the
conventional sense, and it was so depressing that life felt ok by comparison!

~~~
kingnothing
Maybe he's making a joke about Scientology. I pray it's a joke.

~~~
ivankirigin
it's a joke

